# What is the best way to get rid of exra drywall?



## minicus (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a bunch of drywall left over from a tear out. What is the best way to get rid of it? I have tried burning, but it takes forever to catch. I have read others suggesting to wet the pile over time. Any suggestions (besides in the trash)?


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Do you have a county dump?


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Check this out. *Recycling gypsum drywall* :thumbsup:


----------

